# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Blaulicht, Ta-Tue-Ta-Ta

## Siamfan

In Thailand faellt man immer von einem Extrem ins andere!
Frueher hat sich kein Rettungswagenfahrer getraut, das Martinshorn etwas lauter zu drehen.

Heute fahren einige auf ohne Ende, schreien, hupen zusaetzlich und stellen gedrehte Videos und Anschuldigungen  ins Internet.


Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal ein Blick ins Gesetz werfen, was da steht:




> Title 7: Emergency Vehicles
> 
> Section 75 – Section 76
> http://driving-in-thailand.com/land-traffic-act/#07


*Da steht nichts!*

----------


## Erwin

Da steht nichts, das stimmt, aber hier wird ja nur ein Auszug aus den Gesetzen gegeben. Im thailaendischen Gesetzestext selbst  steht eine ganze Menge ueber Emergency Vehicles. Es gibt im Internet auch (unmassgebliche) Uebersetzungen ins Englische, z.B. hier:

http://web.krisdika.go.th/data/outsi...522_(1979).pdf

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe amPC ein neues Windows bekommen. Da sind überall Sprachen verstellt,  ....  und ich kann kein PDF öffnen. 



> CHAPTER VII 
> EMERGENCY VEHICLE 
> _______ 
>  Section 75. While driving an emergency vehicle to perform the 
> duties, the driver has the following rights: 
>  (1) to use blinking traffic light signal, siren sound signal, or other sound 
> signal determined by the Commissioner-General; 
> (2) to stop or park the vehicle at a no-parking area; 
> (3) to drive faster than the determined speed limit; 
> ...


Man kann sich auf nichts verlassen,  aber da stehe ich zu! 
Ich dachte immer,  ich hätte einen vollständigen Text! 

Ich habe das jetzt nur überflogen,  aber das hat alles mit dem heutigen TH überhaupt nichts zu tun!!! 
Mit dem "Recht" und der heutigen Verkehrssituation,  ist jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer überfordert. 
Und um es ganz klar zu sagen,  die Fahrschulen können daran nichts (*NICHTS*) ändern. 
Würden die Fahrschulen einzeln,  oder als Gesamtes irgendwas taugen,  hätten sie längst eine Änderung herbei geführt. 
Das Problem ist nur,  mit Abschreiben und Übersetzen,  ist es bei den vielen Besonderheiten (nicht nur Linksverkehr), einfach nicht getan. 
Sorry,  in D gab es den dummen Spruch,  "es gibt viel zu tun,  lassen wir es liegen". Auf Thai übersetzt könnte das lauten,  "es gibt viel zu tun,  lächeln wir es weg".
Ich bin selbst Beamter und kann sogar über GUTE Beamtenwitze,  lachen,  aber sowas gab es schon vor 30-35 Jahren nicht mehr.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe den oben zitierten Text mal mit google uebersetzt:




> *§ 75*. Während des Fahrens eines Einsatzfahrzeuges zur Durchführung des
>  Pflichten hat der Fahrer folgende Rechte:
>  (1) Verwenden eines blinkenden Ampelsignals, eines Sirenentonsignals oder eines anderen Tons
>  vom Generalkommissar festgelegtes Signal;
>  (2) das Fahrzeug an einem Parkverbot anzuhalten oder zu parken;
>  (3) schneller als die festgelegte Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu fahren;
>  (4) Vorbeifahren an einer Ampel oder einem Verkehrszeichen; unter der Voraussetzung
>  dass das Fahrzeug gegebenenfalls abgebremst werden muss;
>  (5) die Einhaltung der Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder des Gesetzes zu unterlassen
> ...


Die Uebersetzung ist etwas holprig, aber brauchbar!

Der Inhalt ist voll ungenuegend!

Ich kenne Fahrschulen in TH nur so:
-"learning by doing", also praktisches fahren (meist mit dem eigenen Fahrzeug; ohne Doppelbedienung; ohne geeignete Versicherung)

- theoretische Pruefung mit "praktischer Unterstuetzung" des Fahrlehrers (da hat sich aber seit der Reformregierung etwas geaendert)

Die grossen "Fahrschulen" der Fahrzeughersteller , sind meist ueberhaupt keine Fahrschule im  herkoemmlichen Sinne, die fuehren ueberwiegend Einweisungsfahrten durch, was ich fuer sehr wichtig halte!!

Ansonsten ist das eher wieder eine Geschichtsfaelschung der Propaganda (nicht der Regierung! frueher auch Luegenpresse)


*Ein Beispiel im Detail:*



> (3) schneller als die festgelegte Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu fahren;


DAS kann man so nicht stehen lassen!
In der Ortschaft, wo 50km/h Hoechstgeschwindigkeit ist, darf er auch schneller fahren, aber er darf niemals schneller fahren, wie die zulaessige Hoechstgeschwindigkeit seines Fahrzeuges!
Jedes Fahrzeug hat vom Werk aus eine Zulassung. Wird daran etwas veraendert, braucht es dafuer eine Ergaenzung der Zulassung!
Die meisten Krankenwagen (umgebauter Van) haben einen sehr hohen Schwerpunkt. Wenn der Patient, waehrend der Fahrt auch noch vom Personal (stehend) betreut wird, darf eben die zulaessige Hoechstgeschwindigkeit fuer den Rettungswagen nur so hoch sein, dass keine Gefaehrdung entsteht. 
80-90 km/h ist aus meiner Sicht, das Hoechste der Gefuehle!

Es geht bei Sonder- und Wegerechte nicht darum, es werden neue Geschwindigkeitsrekorde gebrochen und die Pizza wird nicht kalt. 

Vorrang hat immer, er kommt sicher *und* schnell ans Ziel.

Er soll nicht irgendwo vor Ampeln oder in Staus stehen. Da geht sehr viel Zeit verloren.

Mit Raserei gefaehrdet man den Verletzten, die Begleiter, die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer und der Fahrer sich selbst!

----------


## Siamfan

In D ist das alles und fuer jeden geregelt:

Rettungsgasse
https://www.adac.de/verkehr/recht/ve...rettungsgasse/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rettungsgasse



> „Sobald Fahrzeuge auf Autobahnen sowie auf Außerortsstraßen mit mindestens zwei Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung mit Schritt*geschwindigkeit fahren oder sich die Fahrzeuge im Stillstand befinden, müssen diese Fahrzeuge für die Durchfahrt von Polizei- und Hilfsfahrzeugen zwischen dem äußerst linken und dem unmittelbar rechts daneben liegenden Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung eine freie Gasse bilden.“ 
> 
> – § 11 Abs. 2 StVO 2016


Wegerecht (freie Bahn)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wegere...verkehrsrecht)
https://th-h.de/law/sandrd/sonderwegerecht/
*!! Sehr guter Artikel!!*

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stvo_2013/__38.html

Sonderrechte
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonder...rkehrsordnung)
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StVO/35.html

Wer das alles nur mal grob ueberfliegt, dem sollte schnell klar werden, die "Regelung" in TH ist NICHT ausreichend.

----------


## wein4tler

Die Rettungsgasse haben wir in Österreich aus, aber sie wird des öfteren nicht gebildet oder von Leuten genutzt um schnell nach vorne zu kommen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Die Rettungsgasse haben wir in Österreich aus, aber sie wird des öfteren nicht gebildet oder von Leuten genutzt um schnell nach vorne zu kommen.


Ich bin ein Gegner von denunzieren,  aber diese Leute sollten damit ihren Führerschein  verlieren. 
Ich plädiere  dafür,  das wird zur Straftat erklärt. 
Aber nochmal zu Thailand,  es gibt nach meinem Wissen dazu keine Regelung! 
Es wird aber in viel Foren so diskutiert,  als gäbe es die Pflicht,  eine Gasse zu bilden. 
Ich frage dann immer,  wo genau soll das passieren?  Und bekomme aber keine Antwort darauf.

----------


## Siamfan

So koennte grundsatzlich das "Gasse bilden" in TH aussehen.



Und so koente der textliche Vorschlage dafuer aussehen.



> „Sobald Fahrzeuge auf Autobahnen sowie auf Außerortsstraßen mit mindestens zwei Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung mit Schritt*geschwindigkeit fahren oder sich die Fahrzeuge im Stillstand befinden, müssen diese Fahrzeuge für die Durchfahrt von Polizei- und Hilfsfahrzeugen zwischen dem äußerst rechten und dem unmittelbar links daneben liegenden Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung eine freie Gasse bilden.“



Nur, das kommt nicht hin.

Denn wo ist in TH "Außerortsstraßen" und wo hat es in D eine Ampel auf der Autobahn?

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe immer viele Diskussionen, mit Fahrschul-Pflicht- Goutierer. Die frage ich immer,  *WAS* lehren denn die thailändischen Fahrschulengemäß Lehrplan (den es wohl bis heute nicht gibt) diesbezüglich ihren Fahrschüler? 
Antwort habe ich darauf bis heute nicht bekommen! 
Aber wofür braucht es dann Fahrschulen?

----------


## Siamfan

Ich haenge das mal hier mit rein.
Ob einer seine Verletzungen ueberlebt, haengt ganz entscheidend davon ab, wie lange es dauert, bis er von einem Notarzt versorgt wird.

Hier das alte IST:

Nach der Alarmierung dauert es etwa 5 Minuten (Mittel), bis der Rettungswagen am Unfallort ist. Und im Mittel wird es auch wieder 5 Minuten dauern, bis er bei einem Notarzt ist.
Zeiten fuer Erste Hilfe Massnahmen des Rettungswagenfahrers, sind nicht beruecksichtigt und nicht dargestellt.
Der schwarze Balken darunter, hat keinerlei Anspruch auf Richtigkeit, bezueglich der Werte. Damit soll nur die moegliche Verbesserung aufgezeigt werden. 



Meiner Ansicht nach ist das hier in der Stadt bereits IST (!?), zumindest tagsueber. Ein Notarzt wird gleichzeitig alarmiert und der faehrt mit eigenem Fahrzeug zur Unfallstelle.
Er stellt die Transportfaehigkeit des ersten Verletzten her, der danach vom ersten Rettungswagen ins KH gebracht wird. Danach versorgt er, soweit vorhanden, weitere Verletzte. 
Die Zeit bis zur Erstversorgung verkuerzt sich erheblich und es werden dadurch weniger Verletzte an der Unfallstelle und beim Transport versterben.




Durch "Gasse bilden", "Wegerecht", "Freie Bahn schaffen", ..... werden die Helfer nochmal schneller an der Unfallstelle sein.


Erste Hilfe Massnahmen durch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer sind auch nicht beruecksichtigt und in TH eher selten.

Aus meiner Sicht, gelten im IST, in beide Richtungen Sonderrechte, also Einsatz mit Blaulicht und Martinshorn.
Im Soll gelten dann aber Sonderrechte nur fuer die Hinfahrt! Mit hergestellter Transportfaehigkeit, muesste das entfallen.
Es sei denn, der Notarzt wuerde etwas anderes anordnen . 
Die Sonderrechte sind eine Gefahr fuer den Verkehr und muessen deswegen nur auf absolut notwendige Faelle beschraenkt werden.

----------


## Siamfan

Der Rettungswagen muß nach der Notfallverordnung ins *NÄCHSTE* Krankenhaus fahren. 
Auch wenn auf dem Rettungswagen "Privat-KH" draufsteht, darf er nicht am StaatsKH vorbei fahren. 
Ist aber in Wirklichkeit nicht  einhaltbar! 

Ohne Einverständnis des Patienten zu der zu erwartenden Mehrkosten, darf er nicht alternativ in ein PKH gebracht werden.

----------


## Siamfan

Neuerer Rettungswagen mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt!

----------


## Siamfan

Ich muss nochmal auf das zurueckkommen:



> „Sobald Fahrzeuge auf Autobahnen sowie auf Außerortsstraßen mit mindestens zwei Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung mit Schritt*geschwindigkeit fahren oder sich die Fahrzeuge im Stillstand befinden, müssen diese Fahrzeuge für die Durchfahrt von Polizei- und Hilfsfahrzeugen zwischen dem äußerst linken und dem unmittelbar rechts daneben liegenden Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung eine freie Gasse bilden.“ 
> 
>  – § 11 Abs. 2 StVO 2016


Das ist die deutsche Regel , die man schnell fuer TH umformulieren koennte:
[QUOTE]„Sobald Fahrzeuge auf Autobahnen sowie auf Außerortsstraßen mit mindestens zwei Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung mit Schritt*geschwindigkeit fahren oder sich die Fahrzeuge im Stillstand befinden, müssen diese Fahrzeuge für die Durchfahrt von Polizei- und Hilfsfahrzeugen zwischen dem äußerst rechten und dem unmittelbar links daneben liegenden Fahrstreifen für eine Richtung eine freie Gasse bilden.“
*ENTWURFSVORSCHLAG* 
[/QUOTE]
Jetzt gab es einen Fall in den Medien, da hat ein Verkehrsteilnehmer dem Rettungswagenfahrer zum Schluss den Stinkefinger gezeigt und war bei allen unten durch, aber was war vorher?
Er hat, obwohl es nicht im Gesetz steht, eine "Gasse gebildet" indem er rechts ran ist.
Der Rettungswagenfahrer haette links an ihm vorbei (in der Gasse) fahren koennen. Er wollte aber, gerdaeaus weiter. Geradeaus haette er ja fahren koennen, aber eben links daneben.
Er hat es aber nicht gemacht. Er muss sehr dicht aufgefahren sein, hat alle Beteiligten, inklusive dem Verletzten gefaehrdet, und hat viel, viel Zeit vergeudet.
Er soll wohl auch noch (einhaendig?) mit seinem privatPhone gefilmt haben!?
Es gab Begruendungen, bei dieser Geschwindigkeit haette er nicht nach links ausweichen koennen, das waere bei dem Fahrzeug zu gefaehrlich. Diese Entschuldigung verschlaegt mir den Atem!
NIEMALS darf er ueber Sonderrechte eine Gefaehrdung erzeugen und die zulaessige Hoechstgeschwindigkeit seines Fahrzeuges ueberschreiten.

Diesem Rettungswagenfahrer gehoert eine letzte Verwarnung, und bei einer weiteren Ueberschreitung ist er als Rettungswagenfahrer nicht mehr einzusetzen.

Aber zurueck zu der "Regelung", die es noch gar nicht gibt!
Wo genau ist in TH "auf Autobahnen" und wo ist "ausserorts". 
Was ist an Ampeln an Autobahnen?
Was ist an U-turns?


Und immer wieder die Fragen, WAS lehren denn die Fahrschulen und WAS steht denn in deren Lehrplan zu diesem Thema drin???

Die Polizei beruft sich immer nur auf "Ungebuehrliches Benehmen" und kann damit tatsaechlich eine Bestrafung und mehr herbei fuehren.

Von mir an die Polizei die gleiche Frage, wie an die Fahrschulen (etwas abgewandelt), warum fuehrt die Polizei als Angehoerige der Verwaltung nicht die seit Jahren notwendige Gesetzesaenderung herbei? DAS ist die ureigenste Aufgabe der Verwaltung!

Es so;; jetzt sogar drei Punkte Abzug geben!!!



> Wenn sie dagegen einen Rettungswagen im Einsatz blockieren und nicht nachgeben, werden ihnen gleich drei Punkte abgezogen.

----------


## Siamfan

Das graphisch darzustellen waere auch nicht dasProblem.

Es muss Ueberholverbot gelten, in der Gasse.

Das ist aber alles nicht das Problem. Es bleiben die oben gestellten Fragen!!!!

Die Regelung koennte lauten, wenn sich ein "Blaulichtfahrzeug" von hinten naehert, ist bei vier-und mehrspurigen Strassen (2+2) eine Rettungsgasse zu bilden. Siehe Bild.

Bei 2-spurigen Strassen (1+1) ist in der Mitte eine Gasse zu bilden, das heist , alle fahren links ran.
Das gilt auch, wenn die beiden Fahrtrichtungen durch bauliche Massnahmen (Bordsteine, Leitplanken, ...) voneinander getrennt sind.
Das muss auch fuer Abbieger in einen U-Turn gelten!!!! Wer nicht in die Abbiegespur kommt, MUSS links bleiben, notfalls weiterfahren, bis zum naechsten U-Turn!

----------


## Siamfan

Eben kam mir ein Feuerwehr-Tankwagen mit Rot-Blaulicht,  blinkend, ohne Siren,  entgegen. Eigentlich sollte er damit keine Sonder- und Wegerechte haben.
Es sah auch so aus,  als wäre er nur zur Bewässerung unterwegs. 
Die Sonderrechte sind zu wertvoll,  als das man sie missbraucht. Sie sind auch eine ehebliche Belastung  für den Verkehr,  alo nur auf wirkliche Notfälle zu beschränken.
Kann natürlich sein,  es gibt wieder Gesetzesänderungen, die mir nicht bekannt sind. 
Bleibt zu hoffen,  die Fahrschulen wissen es!?

----------


## Siamfan

Ich bleibe dabei, es gibt in TH Kraefte, die eine Fahrschulpflicht durchsetzen wollen und die brauchen zur Argumentation viele Verkehrstote.

Hier, mit dem Thema koennte vieles verhindert und verbessert werden, das will man aber nicht, weil man dann mit den unnuetzen Fahrschulen kein Geld verdienen kann.

In TH gibt es viele Fahrlehrer, die in D keinen Fuss mehr auf die Erde bekommen, weil in ihren Arbeitsbeurteilungen (versteckt) drinsteht, sie sind als Fahrlehrer ungeeignet.
Von etwa 45.000 Fahrlehrerscheinbesitzer , werden nur noch 15.000 als "geeignet".

Da machen sich viele  Hoffnung auf eine Zukunft in TH, weil die Immigration nur ein "polizeiliches Fuehrungszeugnis" verlangt, wo zB nicht drin steht, wenn einer seine Finger nicht bei sich behalten kann.

DAS und aehnliches ist der Grund, warum ich in Foren angegiftet werde. Natuerlich nur hinten rum, ohne die wahren Gruende offenzulegen!

Viele Foren verdienen mit direkter Werbung oder ueber Cockies auch an den Fahrschulen. 

Dass auch viele Kinder sterben muessen, wird billigend in Kauf genommen.

----------

